# List of Dort Delegates



## Theogenes (May 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find a list ,by name, of the delegates to the Synod of Dort??
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

_Crisis in the Reformed Churches: Essays in Commemoration of the Great Synod of Dort, 1618-1619_ published by the Reformed Fellowship, Inc., Grand Rapids, MI, 1968 has a complete list of the delegates.

Franciscus Gomarus, Gisbertus Voetius, Pieter Plancius and Johannes Bogerman were among the Contra-Remonstrants. Jan Uytenbogaert and Simon Episcopius were among the Remonstrants who were dismissed from the Synod before the Canons were prepared. More info here.

Here is an article on the English delegates.

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Theogenes (May 10, 2006)

Josh and Andrew,
Thanks for the help!!
Jim


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 10, 2006)

You might also want to see the essay by Bob Godfrey in Protestant Scholasticism: Essays in Reassessment.

See also this bibliography.

rsc

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## Theogenes (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Dr. Clark!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)

_Crisis in the Reformed Churches: Essays in Commemoration of the Synod of Dort, 1618 - 1619_, Appendix F:



> DELEGATES TO THE SYNOD OF DORT
> 
> This list is taken from _Acta ofte Handelinghe des Nationalen Synodi... tot Dordrecht, Anno 1618. ende 1619._ printed at Dordrecht by Isaack Jansz. Canin (1621) "Met Privilegie der H.M. Heeren Staten Generael." Names of cities and provinces have been slightly altered to conform with modern use.
> 
> ...



[Edited on 10-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 11, 2006)

For those of you who can handle Dutch, here is the complete Acts of the Synod of Dordt, 1618-1619:

http://www.kerkrecht.nl/main.asp?pagetype=onderdeel&item=81


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

There is also a list of the Dort delegates found here.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 2, 2007)

For Christmas I got this. It has all their names listed down the sides and where they sat.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> For Christmas I got this. It has all their names listed down the sides and where they sat.



Very nice! I had seen the poster before from this thread but forgot about the list.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2007)

There is another list here.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 5, 2007)

What's the final count ? 74-75ish ?


----------

